#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  WLA 5000AP a,b e g

## Francinei

Alguem ja usou esse rádio como cliente, em 5.8?????
é bom???

----------


## ijr

também estou curioso para saber se ele funciona!!

----------


## Leo_MultTech

Bom dia!!!!!
Olha estamos em testes com ele aqui, pois aparentemente é bom sim, mais testes saindo eu comunico voces.

Abraços!!!!!!

----------


## roneyeduardo

EEeeEeeiiiIii onde eu acho esse cara pra comprar??? Qual o valor, sabem dizer? Valeu!!!

----------


## laerciok

http://www.italbrasnet.com.br/promoc...asnet_maio.jpg



laerciok

----------


## GuileW

Pessoal,

usamos e recomendamos. Temos um link de 6Km com throughput em 17M REAL. Um cliente fez um link esta semana de 15Km com throughput em 9M REAL. Um link de 3,5 Km deu 22M de throughput.

É um excelente rádio para Ponto a Ponto, principalmente pelo seu custo/benefício. O nosso primeiro link com ele já esta rodando a mais de 6 meses.

Temos a PRONTA ENTREGA!

www.italbrasnet.com.br

Att,

Guilherme Frederico Weidle Jr

----------


## mardemm

Opa! Eu tambem lancei meu backbone com esses radios e pingo a outra ponta em 2ms (isso passando num par de airaya)....

Agora gostaria de discutir com os colegas se nao seria possivel fazer umas redes experimentais com A e servir clientes...

----------


## LEE337

> Opa! Eu tambem lancei meu backbone com esses radios e pingo a outra ponta em 2ms (isso passando num par de airaya)....
> 
> Agora gostaria de discutir com os colegas se nao seria possivel fazer umas redes experimentais com A e servir clientes...


ue.. se tem modo access point coloque nesse modo e com uma omni (12dBi maximo q ache nessa frequencia) distribua nesse sinal.. e clientes placa pci a/b/g.

tem muito AP modo 802.11a

seguro q tem o povo q quer bridge 802.11a estavel e barato.. para isso precisamos de cobaias.. :-D

Abraços
Lee

----------


## xandemartini

Que antenas precisa usar pra fazer um PtP de uns 16 a 20 km com 2 desses WLA5000?

----------


## Francinei

E aí povo, ninguem mais conhece esses rádios?

----------


## Leo_MultTech

Bom dia!
Amigo esse equipamento ja foi testado sim, e obteve sucesso no teste.


Abraços!!!!!

----------


## xandemartini

> Bom dia!
> Amigo esse equipamento ja foi testado sim, e obteve sucesso no teste.
> 
> 
> Abraços!!!!!


Leo, vc revende esse equipamento né? Q preço vc tem? e que antenas eu teria de usar pra fechar um enlance de uns 16 km ponto a ponto com boa visada?

----------


## Leo_MultTech

> Postado originalmente por Leo_MultTech 
> 
> Bom dia!
> Amigo esse equipamento ja foi testado sim, e obteve sucesso no teste.
> 
> 
> Abraços!!!!!
> 
> 
> Leo, vc revende esse equipamento né? Q preço vc tem? e que antenas eu teria de usar pra fechar um enlance de uns 16 km ponto a ponto com boa visada?



Ola amigo!
Seguinte entre em contato comigo que posso te ajudar sim.
MSN/E-mail: [email protected]

TEL: 19 3237 2644

----------


## ern

Olá pessoal, eu comprei um par desse rádio e com antenas de 32 dBi de disco da Zirok, vou fechar um enlace de aproximadamente 6 km. Para os colegar que utilizam esse rádio para enlace, vcs configuram em que modo, 1 AP e outro como bridge ? Ou utilizam uma configuração diferente dessa ?
Assim que eu fechar o enlace, posto aqui o resultado.
Desde já agradeço. 
Abs.

----------


## flaviobatistela

Comprei também desses rádios. Pretendo fechar um enlace de aproximadamente 1,2 Km com visada direta. Para isso, comprei duas antenas Zirok de 23 dBi.
Depois da conclusão do rádio-enlace, posto pra vcs os resultados.

Abraços.

----------


## Leo_MultTech

Bom dia a todos!
Amigos o equipamento foi testado, e aprovado!
Mais novidades sobre ele,entrem em contato conosco da MultTech Wireless.

Abraçoss!!!!!

----------


## nataniel

Galera,

Apenas um aviso... Esse equipamento têm um chipset Atheros que NÃO é homologado pela ANATEL... Cuidado que a coisa pode esquentar e a ANATEL está pegando pesado com quem não está devidamente dentro dos padrões impostos.

PS.: Testei e gostei muito desse modelo... Usei ele em modo indoor apenas mas ficou show de bola. Imagino um sistema em 802.11a para cliente "vip", estou por lançar algo dessa maneira no começo do próximo ano, mas espero por algum equipamento WiMax de custo mais reduzido para tal.

----------


## opala

Estou com um enlace para fechar de mais ou menos 1,5 km, mas estou tendo problemas com esse rádio, já fiz vários testes, polarização, canal, enfim, só falta trocar os rádios ou as antenas, só um detalhe, usei o cabo rgc213 com um pig em cada ponta, com isso eu não consigo fazer o enlace fechar? E quanto ao alinhamento das antenas?? posso estar errando nisso. Aguardo informações, as antenas que estou usando são da zirok de 24 db o modelo é WLL-455. Abraço.

----------


## roneyeduardo

> Estou com um enlace para fechar de mais ou menos 1,5 km, mas estou tendo problemas com esse rádio, já fiz vários testes, polarização, canal, enfim, só falta trocar os rádios ou as antenas, só um detalhe, usei o cabo rgc213 com um pig em cada ponta, com isso eu não consigo fazer o enlace fechar? E quanto ao alinhamento das antenas?? posso estar errando nisso. Aguardo informações, as antenas que estou usando são da zirok de 24 db o modelo é WLL-455. Abraço.


Ai irmão, tem que confirmar se as suas antenas também são pra frequência de 5.8 ghz

----------


## Johnny-Multtech

Wll 455 e 5,8 sim ... Amigo acreito que seje cabo .. ow conector... verifica isso .

----------


## UltraFox

"Opala" to com o mesmo Kit seu Ovis+Zirok mesmos modelos e tem 7 dias que estou tentando fechar um elance de 2,0Km mais ta osso já tentei de tudo !!! se descobrir uma forma de linkar os 2 !!! posta ai pra nos abraços !!! :?

----------


## Clayton.Foga

> Galera,
> 
> Apenas um aviso... Esse equipamento têm um chipset Atheros que NÃO é homologado pela ANATEL... Cuidado que a coisa pode esquentar e a ANATEL está pegando pesado com quem não está devidamente dentro dos padrões impostos.
> 
> PS.: Testei e gostei muito desse modelo... Usei ele em modo indoor apenas mas ficou show de bola. Imagino um sistema em 802.11a para cliente "vip", estou por lançar algo dessa maneira no começo do próximo ano, mas espero por algum equipamento WiMax de custo mais reduzido para tal.


Boa Noite Natanael
Só estamos aguardando a liberaçao dele que esta na mao do pessoal da anatel 
eles deram um prazo de 2 semana para nos dar a resposta 
estaremos Homologando ele com nosso nome 
entao estamos no aguardo da liberaçao do equipamento pela antel

e estamos com Promoçao do Equipamento em nossa empresa 
Aproveite ,pois quando homologar o valor almentara 

abraços

----------


## opala

> "Opala" to com o mesmo Kit seu Ovis+Zirok mesmos modelos e tem 7 dias que estou tentando fechar um elance de 2,0Km mais ta osso já tentei de tudo !!! se descobrir uma forma de linkar os 2 !!! posta ai pra nos abraços !!! :?


Pois é amigo, também já fiz de tudo e nada, muitas pessoas que perguntei antes de comprar esse rádio tiveram sucesso, estou esperando chegar meu cabo lmr-400 para ver se é isso, qualquer novidade poste ai, que eu faço o mesmo. Abraço.

----------


## Clayton.Foga

> Postado originalmente por UltraFox 
> 
> "Opala" to com o mesmo Kit seu Ovis+Zirok mesmos modelos e tem 7 dias que estou tentando fechar um elance de 2,0Km mais ta osso já tentei de tudo !!! se descobrir uma forma de linkar os 2 !!! posta ai pra nos abraços !!! :?
> 
> 
> Pois é amigo, também já fiz de tudo e nada, muitas pessoas que perguntei antes de comprar esse rádio tiveram sucesso, estou esperando chegar meu cabo lmr-400 para ver se é isso, qualquer novidade poste ai, que eu faço o mesmo. Abraço.


mande um e-mail para 
[email protected]

estaremos ajudando com esses problema 
atenciosamente

----------


## flaviobatistela

> "Opala" to com o mesmo Kit seu Ovis+Zirok mesmos modelos e tem 7 dias que estou tentando fechar um elance de 2,0Km mais ta osso já tentei de tudo !!! se descobrir uma forma de linkar os 2 !!! posta ai pra nos abraços !!! :?


E ai amigo, teve sucesso no enlace?

----------


## UltraFox

Estou subindo pra Serra neste momento vou tentar tudo dinovo do zero se não acertar hoje. Ai o bicho pega pro fornecedor... :wink:

----------


## UltraFox

Depois de Horas emcima das torres consguimos fechar o elance em 100% de sinal !!! ISTO MESMO ACREDITE 100% de SINAL. AGORA OS RADIOS NÃO PINGAM !!! NADA NADA NEM PRA REMEDIO !!! "aqui dentro do escritorio eles pingam 64000 sem perdas"

----------


## roneyeduardo

Cara, fechei um enlace entre esse Ovislink e um Mikrotik (com cartao chip-set atheros) com duas Zirok WLL e tá comunicando muito bem mesmo!

A Distância é de uns 3 Km no máximo, o throughput tá numa média de 12 Mbits, e o ping só dá 1 ms.

O Sinal Strenght tá em -52 (na medição do MT).

----------


## UltraFox

Enviei a equipe com os radios em WDS so pra ficar tranquilo pois o resto ja tentei de tudo !!! :-) eu vou conseguir sou Italio e não desisto nunca :|

----------


## UltraFox

> Enviei a equipe com os radios em WDS so pra ficar tranquilo pois o resto ja tentei de tudo !!! :-) eu vou conseguir sou Italio e não desisto nunca :|



NADA NADINHA Mesma coisa 100% de sinal mais sem trafego de dados !!! o Fornecedor vai enviar outras antenas pra teste vamos aguardar...

----------


## flaviobatistela

Aqui em meu Provedor, tenho resposta de ping e bom sinal. Mas quando coloco tráfego nele, dá muitas perdas e tempo de 3000 ms.
Comprei cabos LMR 400 e vou fazer os testes.
Posto as novidades pra vocês.

----------


## flaviobatistela

> Cara, fechei um enlace entre esse Ovislink e um Mikrotik (com cartao chip-set atheros) com duas Zirok WLL e tá comunicando muito bem mesmo!
> 
> A Distância é de uns 3 Km no máximo, o throughput tá numa média de 12 Mbits, e o ping só dá 1 ms.
> 
> O Sinal Strenght tá em -52 (na medição do MT).


Que cabo vc utilizou nesse enlace?

----------


## ijr

após 3 dias arduos de trabalho descobri a solução para este rádio.

com o firmware que ele vem de fábrica, quando chega em 300k ele simplesmente abre o bico.

solução:

atualizar o firmware para a última versão ...final 08 (não me lembro o número inteiro)

estava com sério problemas de tempo de resposta.... agora ficou bala.

fechei um enlace de 8 km e ficou mto bom.

----------


## UltraFox

> após 3 dias arduos de trabalho descobri a solução para este rádio.
> 
> com o firmware que ele vem de fábrica, quando chega em 300k ele simplesmente abre o bico.
> 
> solução:
> 
> atualizar o firmware para a última versão ...final 08 (não me lembro o número inteiro)
> 
> estava com sério problemas de tempo de resposta.... agora ficou bala.
> ...


Seria este Firmware Version: 1.08e04

----------


## ijr

exatamente, Firmware Version: 1.08e04 não vai de jeito nenhum em outdoor.

coloquei a 1.08e08 e resolveu o problema do alto tempo de resposta.

----------


## UltraFox

> exatamente, Firmware Version: 1.08e04 não vai de jeito nenhum em outdoor.
> 
> coloquei a 1.08e08 e resolveu o problema do alto tempo de resposta.


To achando que este pode ser o meu problema !!! Pois aqui esta marcando 100% de sinal mais na hora de pingar nada !!! voce poderia me informar onde acho este firmware "no meu caso estou usando um firmware para o AP e outro pra cliente". Qualquer coisa adiciona o meu MSN.

----------


## ijr

Ultrafox,

Acho que seu problema tem solução  :Big Grin: 

atualize o firmware dos 2 rádios, segue o link para download:
http://driver.ovislinkcorp.com/WLA-5000AP-firmware.zip

Coloque nos 2 rádios como base e os configure com WDS


...poste aqui seu resultado!

boa sorte!

----------


## opala

Amigo, preciso desse firmware, passem pra mim por favor..........estou aguardando.....

----------


## UltraFox

O link esta ai emcima opala !!! :?

----------


## opala

Ae amigos, atualizei meus rádios e vou fazer o teste a tarde, vou postar no ticket o resultado.........e se resolver vcs estão convidados para o churrasco.....por que o que batemos cabeça aqui pessoal.....rsrsrs....mas tá valendo....abraço a todos...

----------


## flaviobatistela

Pessoal, 

Fizemos as atualizações dos firmwares dos rádios para a ultima versão.
Vamos testar com link no rádio e ver tempo de resposta dos pacotes e perdas.
Abraços a todos e obrigado pelas dicas.

----------


## ijr

opa vou cobrar o churrasco hein!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

com certeza vai funcionar.... eu quebrei a cabeça em cima deste mesmo problema!



poe a cerveja pra gelar, hehehehe

----------


## opala

Amigo, ainda não funcionou, fiz o teste mas acho que ainda precisa algo, deixa eu lhe fazer uma pergunta, depois de atualizar os firmwares, tenho que fazer novamente o esquema do telnet para fazer o rádio sair de 5.0 e ir para 5.8? pois fiz isso antes do atualizar o firm, e quando atualizei percebi que o rádio voltou com as confs de fábrica, por isso quero saber, a e as antenas ziroks também qual é o esquema de alinhamento? miro braço do refletor com braçço do refletor? ou "panela" da antena com "panela"? aguardo contato.

----------


## ijr

opala,

Seus rádios estão ambos como base e se comunicando em WDS?

Você fez criptografia?????// se fez desabilite

* Use o Transmit Power em MAX
* habilite a opção Enable Radio 1 eXtended Range
* use o ACK calculator para configurar corretamente o AckTimeOut

----------


## opala

Amigo, obrigado pelas dicas e vamos lá, meus rádios estão como WDS (3ªopção) e não tem criptografia. O trasmit power está como max, só o enable radio1 que estava desabilitado, ao habilitar, faço o mesmo no outro rádio também? ou só em um? sobre o AckTimeOut, onde eu acho essa ACK calculator? e o calculo do AckTimeOut eu faço para os dois rádios também? aguardo o contato, e sobre o alinhamento??? tem alguma dica a me dar?? Desde já agradeço. Abraço.

----------


## UltraFox

Desisto !!! Fiz de tudo TUDO TUDO mesmo.

1- Atualizei os Firm pra 108-08 base
2- Coloquei WDS
3- Troquei as antenas
4- Troquei os cabos
5- Pigtail
6- Fiz todos os passos acima
7- Rezei um pai nosso cologuei sal grosso
8- Troquei pra omni
9- cheguei mais perto as antenas tipo 400 metros.
10- FIZ TUDO se VOCE AMIGO "tem outra ideia fora estas acimas contando até o inicio do post" HELP me ajude não tem mais nada que eu posso fazer !!!

----------


## opala

Caros amigos, estou surpreendido com o resultado e muito contente também...pois depois de muitas cabeçadas e GRAÇAS ao meu amigo ijr, cara, vc ajudou muito mesmo e agora vou ter que dar o churrasco né.....rsrsrs......vamos marcar.......bom, mas voltando ao ocorrido, fiz os ovis funcionar, fiz o esquema do ACK calculator para definir o valor do AckTimeOut e habilitei a opção Enable Radio 1 eXtended Range, e foi batata, alinhei um pouco a antena e foi correr para o abraço fiz um teste (não muito satisfatócrio) o link que passava ai estourando 2,5 agora passou 5,2 megas, mas vou fazer um teste real essa madrugada, e amanha postarei no ticket. Ijr vc ajudou agente e é isso mesmo, são pessoas assim que precisamos, pois vamos ajudar agora o Ultrafox, por que isso tem que funcionar. Abraço a todos. 

Fábio Napolitano.

----------


## flaviobatistela

Amigos,

Depois de muito trabalho, conseguimos fazer funcionar o rádio aqui.
O que foi feito:
Realinhei as antenas, 
Habilitei Enable Radio 1 eXtended Range,
Usei o ACK calculator para configurar corretamente o AckTimeOut.

Ainda utilizo cabos RG213, estou com cabos LMR 400 pra trocar, afim de melhorar o ptp.
O ping gira em torno de 2 milesegundos.

Qualquer dúvida os amigos podem perguntar.
Agradeço muito ao amigo "ijr" pelas valiosas informações.

Abraços pra todos.

----------


## UltraFox

Certo as questões de abilitação dos itens acima foi efetuada mesmo assim não tenho uma conexão. O que e lamentavel... Mais gostaria de conferir com voces grandes amigos para estas horas duvidas que não compriendi até o momento são elas:

1- Os 2 radios estão com o firmware 1.08e08 base correto! sendo que na configuração no modo funcionamento esta marcada a opção "Wireless Distribution System(Bridge Mode)" as duvidas a esta pergunta são deixo em branco o iten "Additional configurations for WDS mode:" ? ou adiciono o MAC do radio a que vão conectar entre si ?

2- Quando 1 dos radios era cliente e o outro funcionando como AP tinha no SITE SURVEY a Opção de conectar no radio e mostrava até a força do sinal. Agora como WDS tem algum meio de auxiliar no giro das antenas mostrando a força do sinal ?

3- Estou com uma omni 5,8Ghz e uma Zirok 5,8Ghz tambem, neste caso estão a uma distancia de 400m bem apontados um para o outro mesmo assim no "Wireless Client Table" não marca nada! isto e normal por esta em WDS?

4- No name do SSID do radio em modo WDS o correto seria colocar o nome dos radios tipo CENTRAL <-> CENTRAL ou seria CENTRAL1 <-> CENTRAL2

5- Qual seria o certo 11a canal AUTOMATICO ou 11a canal XXX travado ?

6- Qual a diferença entre 11a e SuperA ?

7- Um dos postantes aqui disse que era preciso entrar no Telnet do radio e mudar de 5.0Ghz para 5.8Ghz. Se realmente tem que mudar isto como acesso o telnet deste radio? pois das maneiras que tenho aqui consigo acessar esta parte do radio!

Muito Obrigado a todos que ajudaram nesta ardua batalha e que mesmo que outras tecnologias entrem e acabem com nossos sonhos somos vitoriosos desde já pois a união de pessoas tão distantes e com esta determinação colocando Deus acima de tudo e muito mais do que qualquer concorrente!!! :-) 

Obrigado principalmente ao "ijr, opala e batistela"

----------


## opala

Meu caro amigo Ultrafox, é estranho o que ocorre, mas isso tem que funcionar, pois vou postar aqui tudo que foi feito aqui em minha cidade. Batemos muito a cabeça aqui, pois o pessoal ia falando, agente fazendo mas nada mudava, mas agora o link tá o bixo, vamos lá.

1- Os dois rádios estão com o firmaware 1.08e08 e o modo de operação é mesmo o Wireless Distribution System WDS (terceira opão). Depois disso tem uma opção abaixo que vamos ter que amarrar os macs e com esses macs setar um "peer name", então é simples, em um rádio vc coloca o mac do outro, e no outro rádio vc coloca o mac do um. Mas se atente que é o mac wireless e não o de rede, esse aparelho tem dois macs, vc pega esse mac clicando em um dos menus e o mac aparece a esquerda. Cada menu tem uma cor, e os macs aparecem em um dos menus que quando vc clica, o que está a esquerda aparece de verde, lá vc vai ver os macs.

2- Não se atente muito a algum tipo de "ajuda" em relação a comunicação do mesmo, como site survey, ou algum outro, o esquema é fazer um pingar o outro e depois fazer passar o link que vc deseja. Coloque os dois como WDS como dito acima e vamos fazer os bixo se enxergarem. No SSID coloque o mesmo nome, isso vc vai definir, o que vc colocar em um, coloca no outro também. Use 11a e sete o canal, lembrando que os canais liberados para o Brasil é do 149 para frente. Esse negócio de superAa, super ultraA e o cacete a 4 não vira nada, o negócio é o 11a setando os dois rádios com o mesmo canal, não use canal auto.

3- Sobre mudar ele de 5.0 para 5.8, isso existe, não sei se alguém fez funcionar deixando em 5.0 que é como ele vem de fábrica, mas o fato é que se vc mantem o rádio em 5.0, está jogando potencia 5.0 em uma antena 5.8, então não custa fazer a alteração que é simples de tudo. No manual de instruções que vem junto com o aparelho vem exemplificado na página 5, (Chaning Frequency Domain), está assim lá no manual, ai vc dá um telnet no rádio e digita o seguinte comando: z_debug wlanrd write 840 e depois de dar enter, digite reset system e espere o rádio dar o boot. Esse 840 é pelo código, e o nosso código é o dos Estados Unidos que mostra no manual e é 840, essa parte do código está na página 6. Então esse esquema do telnet é esplicado no manual, não tem erro é só seguir o que está ali e correr para o abraço.

4- Amigo, aqui usamos duas ziroks de 23 dbi (aquela fechadinha) e em cada uma tem um cabo macho femea e um pig tail, ou seja, o cabo macho femea entrando na antena, e do cabo para o rádio um pig tail normal, esse cabo macho femea é feito no rgc 213 e o pig tail no rg 58. O alinhamento não é aquelas coisas também, juro que achava que era, pois o pessoal falava e eu nunca fazia funciona, então achava que era alinhamento, mas alinhamos aqui e boa, procure alinhar os braços dos refletores, no seu caso é mais fácil, pois é só fazer a direcinal conversar com a omni, mas se for colocar duas direcionais tem que fechar o link na boa. Bom amigo escrevi quase um livro, não sei se vou lhe ajudar, mas o que vale é a intenção, e pode ter certeza que se tiver alguma dúvida e agente puder ajudar, estaremos a disposição. Você tem que pensar que vai fechar esse link, pois outras pessoas fecharam, então vc é capaz também, pense nisso que vc vai conseguir. Aguardo contato. Até mais e um grande abraço.


Frase do dia "Querer vencer é metade do caminho para a Vitória"

Fábio Napolitano, vulgo "opala"

----------


## UltraFox

Senhores...

E com muita alegria e felicidade que informamos. "Conseguimos fechar o elance".

Motivo os radios não foram setados dentro do telnet para a categoria 840 U.S.A 5.8

Com a união das informações e principalmente pelo "testamento" :-D do "Opala" configuramos passo a passo e foi batata funcionou muito bem. Hoje ainda disponibilizo os dados de performace do elance.

Aos demais muito obrigado pela ajuda, grandioso o empenho de todos que participaram do topico. 8-)

----------


## opala

Amigos, uma pergunta sobre esses ovislinks, quanto aos canais, quantos canais tenho para trabalhar com ele? do 149 para frente? ou posso usar os demais também? é que estou com um projeto de mudar uns 9 ptp's mas estou preocupado com os canais e com a interferência. E quanto a interferência também ela é quase a mesma coisa que em 2.4? ou em 5.8 a interferência é menos, ou os rádios 5.8 mesmo a frequência sendo maior, mas a onda menor, ela é sujeita a menos inteferência? Aguardo contato. Abraço.

Fábio Napolitano
Vulgo "opala"

----------


## opala

Amigo, essas distâncias maiores como 6 km e 15 km, vc sabe qual antena foi ultilizada? daria para fechar enlaces de 11km, 16km por exemplo com aquela antena da zirok a wll455 de 23 db? Aguardo contato. Obrigado

Fábio Napolitano
Vulgo "opala"





> Pessoal,
> 
> usamos e recomendamos. Temos um link de 6Km com throughput em 17M REAL. Um cliente fez um link esta semana de 15Km com throughput em 9M REAL. Um link de 3,5 Km deu 22M de throughput.
> 
> É um excelente rádio para Ponto a Ponto, principalmente pelo seu custo/benefício. O nosso primeiro link com ele já esta rodando a mais de 6 meses.
> 
> Temos a PRONTA ENTREGA!
> 
> www.italbrasnet.com.br
> ...

----------


## Enriconi

> Alguem ja usou esse rádio como cliente, em 5.8?????
> é bom???


é coisa atrasada ! Se custasse R$300 dai seria bom. 
Confere a nova solucao: 
http://www.accon-tech.com/home/index...ask=view&id=29

----------


## Enriconi

> Amigo, essas distâncias maiores como 6 km e 15 km, vc sabe qual antena foi ultilizada? daria para fechar enlaces de 11km, 16km por exemplo com aquela antena da zirok a wll455 de 23 db? Aguardo contato. Obrigado
> 
> Fábio Napolitano
> Vulgo "opala"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



POXA GENTE, OLHA O PRECO DESTE RADIO ? SE FOSSE R$300.00 dai tudo bem ! 
Confere ai uma nova solução economica mais barata que o WLA5000AP
http://www.accon-tech.com/home/index...ask=view&id=29

----------


## danielb

Fala enriconi... onde c compra esses radim... ti o site o achei show... voce jah usa eles? Se sim... a quanto tempo? Qual a sua avaliação?

Valews..

----------


## Enriconi

> Fala enriconi... onde c compra esses radim... ti o site o achei show... voce jah usa eles? Se sim... a quanto tempo? Qual a sua avaliação?
> 
> Valews..


Claro que ja usei, e a solucao e' economica ! 
Entre em contato, 

Atenciosamente, 
John Enriconi


Wi-Fi division  Sales manager
www.accon-tech.com


Miami office: +1 (305) 407-2470
Telephone celular: +55 (51) 7811-0734
Nextel: 55*135*1892
Voice mail: +55 (51) 3251-5830 
Vendas: +55 (51) 3325-2809 
+55 (11) 3711-3250
MSN: [email protected]
SKYPE: enriconi

----------


## mjsimao

Pessoal é o seguinte. Preciso de ajuda!!!!


Coloquei a wla 5000 num pto a pto de 6km, pinga legal nao tem perda de pacote, tudo certinho, soh que quando eu libero o trafego dos clientes nesse ponto a ponto o ping dele sobe muito e depois ele para de funcionar. O que pode ser?

Grato
Mjsimao

----------


## opala

Amigo, vc tem que atualizar o firmware e também tem que mudar a frequência padrão dele, pois vem para trabalhar em 5 giga e não em 5.8, dá uma lida nos depoimentos ai que explica tudo certinho, eu mesmo postei um para o ULTRAFOX que foi quase um livro.....rsrsrs....mas dá uma olhada ai, qualquer coisa vc posta no ticket, esse rádio foi um mistério, mas agora estamos craques nele........pode ficar tranquilo que vc vai fazer seu ptp ficar com ping de 1 milesegundo. Abraço

Fábio Napolitano
vulgo "opala"

----------


## mjsimao

Ai amigo Opala, obrigado pelas dicas.
Eu lí seu texto e foi atraves dele que criei coragem de comprar as wla5000.
O que esta acontecendo comigo é que nao consegui localizar onde troco a frequencia, ou seja essas wla que comprei cara veio sem manual, baixei o manual na net, mas nao consegui localizar.
Voce mais uma vez poderia me da uma luz? ou seja, passe para mim os passos

Grato
Marcelo
mjsimao

----------


## flaviobatistela

> Ai amigo Opala, obrigado pelas dicas.
> Eu lí seu texto e foi atraves dele que criei coragem de comprar as wla5000.
> O que esta acontecendo comigo é que nao consegui localizar onde troco a frequencia, ou seja essas wla que comprei cara veio sem manual, baixei o manual na net, mas nao consegui localizar.
> Voce mais uma vez poderia me da uma luz? ou seja, passe para mim os passos
> 
> Grato
> Marcelo
> mjsimao


Amigos,

Está aqui parte do texto do "opala" mostrando como colocar o rádio para operar em 5.8 GHz.
Abraços,

3- Sobre mudar ele de 5.0 para 5.8, isso existe, não sei se alguém fez funcionar deixando em 5.0 que é como ele vem de fábrica, mas o fato é que se vc mantem o rádio em 5.0, está jogando potencia 5.0 em uma antena 5.8, então não custa fazer a alteração que é simples de tudo. No manual de instruções que vem junto com o aparelho vem exemplificado na página 5, (Chaning Frequency Domain), está assim lá no manual, ai vc dá um telnet no rádio e digita o seguinte comando: z_debug wlanrd write 840 e depois de dar enter, digite reset system e espere o rádio dar o boot. Esse 840 é pelo código, e o nosso código é o dos Estados Unidos que mostra no manual e é 840, essa parte do código está na página 6. Então esse esquema do telnet é esplicado no manual, não tem erro é só seguir o que está ali e correr para o abraço.

----------


## mjsimao

Pessoal isso eu já fiz, quando configurei o radio eu já havia feito isso.
Mas nao sei pque o meu link nao ficou bom.

Quando coloco os clientes nesse link, o ping sobe pra mil, os switchs entram em pane, parece que estao com problema, ja troquei os switchs e continua do mesmo jeito, sem clientes, em um link de 7km ping 1ms com os clientes ele sobe p 1000 ms e depois perde a conexao.

Se alguem puder me ajudar, ficarei grato.

Obrigado
Marcelo
[email protected]

----------


## GuileW

Pessoal, somente um comentário. Vamos pesquisar mais um pouco antes de falar para não confundir mais a vida do pessoal por aqui. 

Primeiramente: Os WLA 5000 AP na região de domínio default não são em 5.0GHz. Eles vão de 5.18 até 5.7 Ghz. Levando em conta este fato, se usarmos antenas Zirok como a WLL 605, vemos que a faixa de operação desta antena vai de 5.15 até 5.85Ghz (segundo a fabricante).

O domínio americano possui os intervalos de 5.18 até 5.32GHz e 5.745 até 5.825 GHz.

Link de referência de canais em 802.11abg: http://www.cisco.com/univercd/cc/td/...wg/s32chan.pdf

Att,

Guilherme F. Weidle Jr

----------


## opala

Amigo mjsimao, eu tive este mesmo problema que vc, meu enlace era pingado a 2 milesegundo, mas quando eu espetava o link, (3 megas + ou -) o ping ia para 2 mil, 3 mil, e o enlace parava, eu resolvi atualizando o firmware, pois segundo a dica que tive sem esse firmware atualizado, esse rádio não passa mais que 300 k ou mais ou menos isso, não me atentei muito a detalhes, mesmo por se vc for se atentar a muitos detalhes vc fica loco, mas enfim, estou com um enlace de 1,2 km rodando perfeitamente e passando 8 megas com um ping de 1,4 milesegundo, esse enlace passa mais link, mas não foi feito o teste real, só fiz um pico de down para ver quanto poderia chegar o enlace. Do resto é só, tente ai meu amigo mjsimao e qualquer coisa poste no forum que vamos ver o que podemos fazer no seu caso. Abraço

Fábio Napolitano
vulgo "opala"

----------


## mjsimao

Meu amigo OPALA, hoje pela manha atualizei o firmware para o mais novo que estava no site da ovislink ou seja o firmware WLA-5000AP-APmode-v1.09e01, e mesmo assim nao vai. Nao sei o que esta acontecendo, fiz tudo certinho li suas dicas, que foram de grande valor, mas na hora do vamos ver o bicho abre o bico.

Grato
Marcelo
mjsimao

----------


## opala

Amigo, muito estranho mesmo, vc usou o ACK calculator? vc ativou a opção Enable Radio 1 eXtended Range? isso é exencial, e eu resolvi meu problema fazendo isso, e quanto a antenas e cabos? o que está usando? Temos que fazer isso funcionar, não é possível a e mais uma coisa, a lembrando que os dois rádios tem que estar com o firmware 1.08e08, pois foi com esse que fiz rodar legal aqui. Abraço.

Fábio Napolitano
vulgo "opala"

----------


## mjsimao

Ai Opala, eu nao use ACK calculator, sera que pode ser ai o problema?
Se for me diz como devo proceder, pque to boiando com relacao a esse ACK
Obrigado mais uma vez.
Marcelo
mjsimao

----------


## opala

Esse ACK vc abre lá na conf do radinho mesmo, vão ter 3 campos, no primeiro vc coloca a distância do seu enlace, e quando aperta "tab" ele preenche os campos de baixo, ai vc pega o valor do AckTimeOut e usa no campo necessário, faz isso e pode ser que funcione, ve lá se consegue usar, se não conseguir dá um tok, ou pega meu msn que lhe explico melho. Abraço

Opala

----------


## mjsimao

Ai Opala.....
Foi Batata, fiz o calculo de distancia e o bichao ta no ar 100%
Muito bom, rapidinho.

Valeu Pessoal
Obrigado
Precisando a gente ta por aki.

Marcelo
mjsimao

----------


## flaviobatistela

> Ai Opala.....
> Foi Batata, fiz o calculo de distancia e o bichao ta no ar 100%
> Muito bom, rapidinho.
> 
> Valeu Pessoal
> Obrigado
> Precisando a gente ta por aki.
> 
> Marcelo
> mjsimao


Bom, pelo que ví, o pessoal do forum não ficou "confundido", pelo contrário, os posts aqui só ajudaram!!!
Abraços a todos!

----------


## ern

Caros, finalmente após longa batalha conseguimos não só fechar o enlace como tambem colocar todos os rádios (APs) da minha torre de repetição trafegando pelo enlace com 2 APs WLA-5000 e antenas ZIROK 32 dBi de disco. 
Breve resumo: no primeiro momento tivemos problemas no fechamento do enlace, os rádios não se enxergavam de forma alguma, daí atualizamos firmware e passaram a se enxergar. Depois disso, o problema passou a ser o seguinte: eu tenho na ponta A o servidor e na ponta B um HUB (passivo) com 3 rádios (APs) distribuindo sinal para os meus clientes nessa torre. Quando eu colocava um dos rádios direto na WLA-5000, funcionava normalmente, quando eu colocava no HUB junto com os outros rádios simplesmente travava tudo, ninguem navegava. Após quase incansável batalha, recebi um novo firmware versão v1.09e01 que agora pode ser encontrado em http://www.ovislink.com.tw/5000ap-fw.htm e foi apenas altera-lo e pronto, tudo passou a funcionar, ou seja, ligando direto no HUB, todos os rádios passaram a trafegar normalmente. Muito louco, mas funcionou.
Agora estou com exatamente 21 Mbps de throughput e esse enlace tem 4,8 Km de distância (GPS). Amanhã farei o mesmo com um outro enlace, com os mesmos equipamentos mencionados e com a distância de 6,4 Km (GPS), e na sequência posto o resultado aqui.
Abraço a todos.

----------


## opala

E ai "ern" que bom que tudo funcionou, é isso ai, vamos fazendo e postando, semana que vem vou começar a trocar alguns dos meus enlaces também, pois adquirimos 6 desses rádios e ai vou esse novo firmware que vc mencionou, e por enquanto um grande abraço a todos, até a próxima postagem.

Opala

----------


## mjsimao

Ai pessoal esse Forum ta massa, o pessoal se ajudando e tudo dando certo, vamos continuar assim, uns ajudando os outros.


Marcelo
mjsimao

----------


## ern

Caros, ativei o meu segundo enlace com WLA-5000AP, e conforme combinado estou postando aqui o resultado:

2 WLA-5000 AP 
2 antenas Zirok 32 dBi (disco)
distância 6,4 Km (GPS)
Throughput de 19 Mbps

Abraço a todos.

----------


## Mr_Dom

olá pessoal...aproveitando o tópico...

to configurando uma g510 no mt 2.9.7, ta no ar o ap...mas os clientes naum conectam de jeito maneira...sem chances...deixei as conf padrao da placa,,,ae vi alguma coisa aqui sobre ACK TimeOut, alguem sabe se devo mudar algo na dlink g510 ??

agradeço a ajuda...

----------


## opala

Amigo, atualizei a minha WLA com esse firmware novo, o v1.09e01, eu queria saber onde que vc mede o valor do Throughput, pois vc calculou em algum local na configuração dele ou vc fez outro teste? Aguardo resposta, obrigado.

Opala.




> Caros, ativei o meu segundo enlace com WLA-5000AP, e conforme combinado estou postando aqui o resultado:
> 
> 2 WLA-5000 AP 
> 2 antenas Zirok 32 dBi (disco)
> distância 6,4 Km (GPS)
> Throughput de 19 Mbps
> 
> Abraço a todos.

----------


## Mr_Dom

e ae pessoal...

presciso de um help de vcs...


to pensando em usar essa wla-5000 pra fechar um ptp aqui de uns 500m, modo bridge, 50 clientes, 2mb de tráfego...será q essa ap vai guentar...??

aguardo opiniões;.;;

att...

----------


## ijr

2mb em 500metros??????????????

com certeza ele aguenta 20mb em 500metros

pode colocar tranquilo.

----------


## opala

Amigos, tem algum lugar na tela de configuração do radinho que eu possa fazer a medição do Throughput??? se tiver me avisem. Obrigado.

Opala

----------


## Mr_Dom

mais alguem pra falar sobre o equipo...

----------


## ern

Olá Opala, seguinte meu camarada ... eu faço medição de throughput usando um software chamado Qcheck, ele pode ser baixado nesse link: ftp://ftp.americansatelite.com.br/pu...itarios/qcheck 
Se trata de um software de simples utilização e com resultados bem precisos. Para tal, após tu fechar o enlace ponha um micro em cada ponta diretamente no WLA-5000 e defina o IP de cada um no software e faça os testes. O detalhe mais importante é fazer o teste somente com os dois micros, ou seja, sem qq outro host trafegando dados pelo enlace.
Uma outra forma que utilizo é um micro em cada ponta do enlace configurados no mesmo grupo de trabalho e se "enxergando", daí tu deixa um arquivo grande, 500 MB por exemplo numa ponta e copia pela outra Estação. Nesse caso eu uso um software chamado DU Meter, que gera a partir de um comando chamado NEW STOPWATCH informações superimportantes sobre a tarefa em questão. Este software pode ser baixado em:
http://superdownloads.uol.com.br/download/i5433.html
Espero ter ajudado com essas informações.
Abraço a todos.

----------


## opala

Boa tarde amigos, hoje colocamos outro enlace para rodar, dois WLA-5000 com o firm versão 09, tivemos uma prova de que o ACKcalculator é "fudido" mesmo, tivemos a prova real, pois simulamos a distância entre os pontos e erramos em 4 dígitos para o calculo do ACK e foi um absurdo de perda no enlace, o sinal dava tempo de 22 segundos, coisa absurda. Sem mexermos nas antenas, (tínhamos alinhado antes) fizemos o calculo novamente e chegamos ao valor exato, o resultafo foi surpreendente, tudo ficou normal, um ping de 1.2 milesegundo e tudo rodando normalmente, o elace é de 1900 mestros e as antenas que estamos usando são as WLL-455. Assim que colocar os outros enlaces para rodar posto aqui, temos mais uns 5 pares de rádio para colocar no "ar". Abraço a todos.

Opala.

----------


## xandemartini

Alguém sabe me dizer quais antenas eu teria de usar pra fechar um enlace de uns 16 a 18 km, usando estes Ovislink? De preferência direcionais... Tem as da geeenge (www.geenge.com.br) mas não sei se são homologadas, além de serem grandes demais e pegar muito vento...

Grato!

----------


## roneyeduardo

Cara, as WLL-455 têm bom custo e são show de bola...tenho um PTP duca aqui, muito bom mesmo, com esse rádio!!! 1.2 ms de ping cravado!!!

----------


## ijr

para uma distância de 16-18km acredito que será necessário uma WLL-955

----------


## izaufernandes

Olá pessoal, comprei um par desses rádios e antenas wl 455, estou tentando fechar um Ponto a Ponto de 4,5 km. Li todos os posts da galera e configurei os ap´s com as dicas q vcs me deram, testei os os ap´s próximos e pingou blz, testei com um conectado na antena e outro próximo e blz tb... só q qdo coloco os dois nas antenas não pingam de jeito nenhum, já tentei de todo jeito e nada. Gostaria de saber se vc´s usam os dois no modo bridge ou um como ap e outro bridge? Também na hora de atualizar o firmaware tem dois arquivos, será q tem alguma coisa a ver???

Se alguém puder me dar uma força eu agradeço galera... valew.!

----------


## xandemartini

> Olá pessoal, comprei um par desses rádios e antenas wl 455, estou tentando fechar um Ponto a Ponto de 4,5 km. Li todos os posts da galera e configurei os ap´s com as dicas q vcs me deram, testei os os ap´s próximos e pingou blz, testei com um conectado na antena e outro próximo e blz tb... só q qdo coloco os dois nas antenas não pingam de jeito nenhum, já tentei de todo jeito e nada. Gostaria de saber se vc´s usam os dois no modo bridge ou um como ap e outro bridge? Também na hora de atualizar o firmaware tem dois arquivos, será q tem alguma coisa a ver???
> 
> Se alguém puder me dar uma força eu agradeço galera... valew.!


Se de perto vc conseguiu pingar os dois, e colocando em campo não, com certeza tem a ver com as antenas. Chutando, acredito que deva ser alinhamento ou as mesmas não dão conta da distância. Tenho um ptp de 1 km com essa mesma antena sua e não foi fácil de alinhar!

----------


## opala

Amigo, é quase certeza que é alinhamento. Fechei um link esses dias de 800 metros e tive bastante dificuldade, e o problema aparentemente foi o mesmo, perto os rádios pingavam normal mas longe não, ai baixei um pouco as antenas e tudo ficou normal, pingo o outro ponto a 1 mile segundo. Lembrando que em cada ponto eu tenho uma antena WlLL-455, um pig tail e um rádio desse WLA-5000AP. Qualquer coisa estamos ai. Abraço a todos.

Fábio Medeiros Brito Napolitano
abcRede - LTDA

----------


## izaufernandes

valew pelas dicas galera.... tentei hoje o dia tôdo e nada! sacanagem. Amanhã vou dedicar o dia inteiro pq sou brasileiro e não desisto nunca!

----------


## opala

Amigo, o esquema do ACK calculator é exencial viu, e o do telnet também, qualquer coisa dá um tok, abraços.

Fábio Medeiros Brito Napolitano
abcRede - LTDA

----------


## izaufernandes

Valew pelas dicas Opala. O cabo q tô usando é esse rgc 213 mesmo. Hoje pela manhã eu atualizei o firmware de um dos radios como cliente, coloquei o outro radio como ap... as configurações eu fiz direitinho. Se eu ao menos conseguisse pingar mesmo q um ping ruim ficava melhor pra aferir as duas antenas. No ap cliente tentei escanear o sinal e nada. Essas antenas (wl-455) mesmo não estando bem apontadas dão ping ou quando pegam pegam pra valer??

----------


## izaufernandes

Pessoal gostaria de agradecer a todos q me ajudarm e q deram as dicas q foram de fundamental importância. Ontem a noite consegui fechar o ptp de 4,5km pingando a 1 milessegundo, provando mais uma vez q esse rádio é mto bom. Num primeiro momento usei as dicas da galera do fórum, atualizei o firmware, mudei a frequência para 5.8, Use o Transmit Power em MAX, usei a opção Enable Radio 1 eXtended Ranger usei o ACK calculator para configurar o AckTimeOut etc... Sendo q os dois rádios estavam em modo bridge e nada de nada de nada, nem um pig se quer. 2 dias tentando apontar as antenas (ziroc wl-455). Resolvi atualizar a versão de um dos rádios como cliente e coloquei o outro como ap para erradiar, também nada, mais um dia apontando e escaneando sinal... nem um ping etc etc. Por fim voltei os dois rádios para trabalhar como bridge, configurei o wlan standart (no setup standard) para 11a e o canal dos dois para 149 e foi batata! qdo coloquei pra pingar achei q estava pingando no mesmo rádio do ponto na qual eu estava, pinguei com o outro ip e a única diferença q deu foi q um dava 1 e as vezes 2ms e o outro dava <1ms. Show de bola esses rádios. Amanhã vou fazer um tungpoint pra v qtos megas ele vai jogar e posto aqui pra galera.

Pesso desculpas estiver equivocado em algum ponto e agradeço a todos q me ajudaram principalmente ao parceiro "opala" q foi de essencial importância com suas dicas.

[email protected] se alguém precisar de uma humilde ajuda é só adicionar q na medida do possivel vou fazer de tudo pra ajudar.

Quem tem dois relógios nunca sabe que horas são.

----------


## xandemartini

> Quem tem dois relógios nunca sabe que horas são.


Hehehehehe... essa observação "matou a pau" :-D

----------


## emaildoxandy

Fechei um lote do WLA 5000AP 5.8Ghz fechei 3 enlaces e me sobraram 4 peças quem tiver interesse to vendendo a R$580,00 cada um com 3 meses de garantia. Produto novo box..

----------


## xandemartini

tem NF


> Fechei um lote do WLA 5000AP 5.8Ghz fechei 3 enlaces e me sobraram 4 peças quem tiver interesse to vendendo a R$580,00 cada um com 3 meses de garantia. Produto novo box..


tem NF pra fornecer?

----------


## leo_caverna

Galera tenho visto q esse forum tem realmente solucionado o problema de alguns. Talvez meu "probleminha" seja um pouco mais complicado de resolver.. acho q ate mesmo sem solução. Comprei duas WLA 5000AP v2 para fazer uma bridge.. coisinha simples.. o problema é que na hora de atualizar o firmware dela pra fazer wds simplesmente eu joguei por engano o firmware da v1. A mesma aparentemente nao para de resetar e nao sei como limpar esse firmware q joguei nela. Bom se alguem souber como zerar as configurações dela ficarei muito grato...
Antes de mais nda obrigado.. 

Leonardo
msn: [email protected]
email: [email protected]

----------


## funchh

nossa galera.. vc's saum os kra... eu tava desesperado ja com o ovislink... hj a tarde vo m dedica a eles. e vo faze os passos aew.. soh fiquei em duvida.. qual atualizacao devo fazer.. foi bastante mensionado aquele final 08, e aquela nova foi pouco mensionada.. qual eh melhor fazer??

----------


## Francinei

> Boa Noite Natanael
> Só estamos aguardando a liberaçao dele que esta na mao do pessoal da anatel 
> eles deram um prazo de 2 semana para nos dar a resposta 
> estaremos Homologando ele com nosso nome 
> entao estamos no aguardo da liberaçao do equipamento pela antel
> 
> e estamos com Promoçao do Equipamento em nossa empresa 
> Aproveite ,pois quando homologar o valor almentara 
> 
> abraços


Ja se foram 3 meses.
Saiu a homologação?

----------


## tarcisiojr

eu tenho 2 ptp fechados em modo G de 2.4Ghz com radios GILINK sim este mesmo de 200 conto, o ptp1 eh de 25km e o outro eh de 30km todos os 2 sao com antenas aquario de 24dbi normal de grade e fechado blz so q com as interferencias, preciso migrar pra 5.8Ghz os ptp preciso saber se com esses ovislink 5.8ghz com antenas zirok de 27db eu fecho blz??? oq vcs acham...

----------


## AirKing

Ola amigos...

Queria deixar aqui mais um caso de sucesso...

Radio: WLA-5000
Antena: Zirok WLL905
Distancia: 11km
Througput: 9 Mb

O Link ficou muito estavel... adorei o equipamento e pretendo trocar todos os enlaces do provedor aonde trabalho.

Forte abraco.
Glauber Mattar

----------


## delphini

> Pessoal,
> 
> usamos e recomendamos. Temos um link de 6Km com throughput em 17M REAL. Um cliente fez um link esta semana de 15Km com throughput em 9M REAL. Um link de 3,5 Km deu 22M de throughput.
> 
> É um excelente rádio para Ponto a Ponto, principalmente pelo seu custo/benefício. O nosso primeiro link com ele já esta rodando a mais de 6 meses.
> 
> Temos a PRONTA ENTREGA!
> 
> ItalBrasNET - Tecnologia
> ...



Olha so GuileW, o nosso link ja esta a uma semana rodando uma blz ok, e de 20, 4 Km, de uma olhada que maneiro.

http://www.delphini.twc.com.br/ER-CT-DDE/01.JPG

http://www.delphini.twc.com.br/ER-CT-DDE/02.JPG

----------


## gustkiller

Fechei um enlace hj

1200mts antenas Zirok 655 22mbps troughput sinal 51db ack timeout em 30 canal 157

esta otimo!

----------


## fernandocesaresoh

Caros,

Temos um WLA-5000APv2 e atualizei um radio desses com o firmware 1.08e08base.bin, porém perdi acesso a este equipamento. Já estou a envia-lo para RMA e gostaria de saber se alguem ja tentou fazer isso com este WLA-5000APv2 e conseguiu. Porque com o WLA-5000AP já temos um par rodando. Esta tal v2 tem firmware que habilite as opcoes de WDS para o funcionamento normal. Este previsto para o firmware 1.08e08. 

Desde ja,
Obrigado !

----------


## andreaf

Fala meu povo, por isso que eue adoro o forum, é bom demais, heheh, bom, vamos ao que interressa: 
Tenho um provedor de rádio e montei um link meio desanimado utilizando ap wla 5000 V2, com duas antenas zirok wll60 de 29 dbi (disco quase igual a estas sky de televisao) cara quando coloquei os rádios pra funfar em wds, nem acreditei i ping estava em 9ms, dai animei, utilizei o ACK calculator para calcular o ACK correto para aquele distancia, dei um ajuste na inclinação das antenas e VOALA, ping de 2ms, com pacotes de 1500kb o ping vai para 9ms, na minha opniao ficou perfeito, usei meu MK para testar a capacidade e deu nada menos que 7,5 MB real.

Vale a pena usar este ap em pequenos links, e se bem ajustados em links de até 12km como o que tenho, funciona perfeito, sem falar que tenho links menores agora utilizando o mesmo material, links com 4 e 6 kms, que dao 22 e 19 mb real sucessivamente.

Espero ter contribuido., valeu galera....

----------


## Mr.Devil

Seguinte: aki no provedor q trabalho tentamos fazer o enlace com 2 ovis 5000 ....usamos rádios ap2000 e aps 4000 nas nossas torres....win server 2003....quando ligamos o ovis 5000 no modo cliente ele bagunçou toda nossa rede....deu conflito de ip em todas as faixas de ips q usamos....desligamos ele e o sistema voltou ao normal....nossos enlaces são de 1.200mts....em 2.4 precisamos migrar para 5.8 alguém sabe o pq deste rádio ter feito isso com a rede????? Grato.

----------


## gustkiller

o problema dele é que em modo ap de um lado cliente do outro ele nao repassa mac. isto pode ter causado os conflitos ai.




> Seguinte: aki no provedor q trabalho tentamos fazer o enlace com 2 ovis 5000 ....usamos rádios ap2000 e aps 4000 nas nossas torres....win server 2003....quando ligamos o ovis 5000 no modo cliente ele bagunçou toda nossa rede....deu conflito de ip em todas as faixas de ips q usamos....desligamos ele e o sistema voltou ao normal....nossos enlaces são de 1.200mts....em 2.4 precisamos migrar para 5.8 alguém sabe o pq deste rádio ter feito isso com a rede????? Grato.

----------


## Mr.Devil

Opa...coloquei os 2 e WDS e comunicou de boa.......ping de 1ms....na moral.....valleu aí.....

----------


## marcelovoax

Soh pra expor pra galera meus resultados com estes aps tenho um link de 27,6KM batidos no GPS fechados com 4MB reais e ping variando de 1 a 4ms. E outro com 11KM tb no GPS com 9MB reais e mesma latencia de ping porem esse outro link foi alinhado em 15 minutos acredito que pode melhorar e lembando a visada, zona de afastamento e zona de fresnel perfeitas nos 2 links.

----------


## gustkiller

sei que é meio chato mas uma dica pra alinhar esse radio e pegar sinal melhor é deixar um radio como ap e outro como cliente pq em modo cliente ele tem site survey alinhei o meu assim consegui 58dbm de snr o que segundo um artigo que eu li para conseguir conexao de 54mbits (teorico ) em norma A é nescessario pelo menos 30dbm.

depois de alinhar bota o radio que esta como cliente em wds denovo e seja feliz  :Smile: 

outra dica é todos atualizarem o firmware novo que saiu esta semana no site AirLive: Connecting People's Lives que tem correção pro bug dele depois de um tempo travar e ficar inacessivel.

quando isso acontecer, da um reset nele que vc provavelmente vai conseguir acessa-lo e atualiza pro firmware novo , ai vc configura como quiser. tive um radio desse que travava e nao conseguia mais acessa-lo e fiz como falei acima e o mesmo voltou a funcionar.

----------


## andreaf

tenho muitos destes radios aqui, qual é versao que ve notou travamento? eu uso o wla500V2, por um acas é esta vesao?

----------


## gustkiller

a versao 2 mesmo que travou uma vez e tive que mandar de volta pq nao conseguia mais acessar depois de configurar pra 802.11a em bg ele funcionava em a ele travava, mas a ovislink lancou um firmware novo pra resolver isso.

----------


## andreaf

certo, tenho alguns ja funcionando a bastante tempo e ate agora nunca travaram, mais valeu a dica vou ficar de olho e se acontecer algo ja sei como resolver....


Valeu mesmo mano..

----------


## gustkiller

e outra coisa pode atualizar eles rodando pq nao perde a configuração

----------


## foxnet2

Bom.. pessoal venho acompanhando o forum a algum tempo.
Comigo esta acontescendo o seguinte..

Tenho 1 enlace de uns 500 Metros com 2 WLA-5000 em modo WDS, com antenas Zirok WLL-605 funcionando ja a bastante tempo sem problemas. Quase 1 ano. Sem problemas tudo bacaninha.

Desde que montei esse enlace adquiri outro par para fazer um enlace de 4Km mas nao estou conseguindo e minhas tentativas ja se esgotaram... Hoje fiz a ultima.. e o enlace nao funciona.

Ja fiz todas as dicas do forum:
1. Mudar Frequency Domain para 840;
2. Alinhamento das antenas com outro radio;
3. Selecionar Enable Radio 1 eXtended Ranger;
4. Selecionar Transmit Power em MAX;
5. Calculo do ACK (tirado no GPS);
6. Firmware atualizado 1.09e10;

Realmente nao fuciona... nao sei mais o q pode fazer.
Pequeno detalhe e que o radio aqui um do lado outro funciona sem maiores problemas... uma bala.. asssim como o meu outro enlace de curta distancia.

Abracos.

----------


## scnet

usoap 5000 ponto a ponto e funcionou perfeitamente em ate 2km em wds, o q deve ser prestado atenção é na configuracao do ack timeout.
vlw

----------


## andreaf

Cara tenho 8 link de enlace com este ap e todos nunca deram defeito, observe o seguinte: 

Esta na mesma faixa de ip? 
Se estiver usando o controle de MAC, eles estao corretamente cadastrados?
A opção WDS esta ativada com o MAC dos APS devidamente cadastrados?
Voce esta utilizando o modo de operação "a" ou "a turbo"? (nota que o A TURBO nao funciona em wds)
e por fim o canal é o mesmo nos 2 aps?

estas perguntas devem te ajudar a configura-lo, tenta ai e posta os resultados...

qualquer coisa estamos na area....


abracos...

----------


## leonardosimas

> Pessoal,
> 
> usamos e recomendamos. Temos um link de 6Km com throughput em 17M REAL. Um cliente fez um link esta semana de 15Km com throughput em 9M REAL. Um link de 3,5 Km deu 22M de throughput.
> 
> É um excelente rádio para Ponto a Ponto, principalmente pelo seu custo/benefício. O nosso primeiro link com ele já esta rodando a mais de 6 meses.
> 
> Temos a PRONTA ENTREGA!
> 
> ItalBrasNET - Tecnologia
> ...



Ola uma pergunta que tipo de pigtail vai nele? algum especial?? qual a metragem dele?? posso usar um cabo RGC 213?? valeu ai

----------


## andreaf

Olha o pigtail que uso aqui é o comum mesmo, cabo fininho. ele tem uns 12 Cm de comprimento. mas o cabo que uso ate a antena é o rgc213 mesmo.
espero ter ajudado.

----------


## mjsimao

Pessoal é o seguinte atualizer o firmeware de uma wla 5000 e perdi o acesso a ela, alguem poderia me ajudar.

Antes eu acessa com o ip 192.168.1.1

Grato

----------


## andreaf

Voce ja tentou o ip 192.168.1.2 ? ja ouvi falar de sobre o modo TFTP no ip 192.168.1.1 mas nunca tentei, nao foi preciso, se for igual aos outros aps, (inclusice o 5460) vc aperta o reset dele segura e so depois liga a energia segurando o reset presionado, depois de 10 segundos com um cliente TFPT faz o upload da firware original dele no ip 192.168.1.6
Mas so tente se der como perda total, porque nunca testei esta forma neste ap, uso direto nos outros, (Gi-link 2404, ovislink 5460 etc..) , quem sabe alguem mais esperiente ja testou.
espero ter ajudado.
Abracos.

----------


## Francinei

Pessoal eu criei esse topico apenas para saber se alguem tinha usado o wla-5000, nao precisava vcs fazerem essa enciclopedia!! heheheheheh!!!! Brincadeira.
Depois de quase um ano, venho agradecer a todos pois eu vi em outros foruns comentarios sobre oque vcs fizeram aqui. pois esse radio é uma solução barata para nossos links 2.4 q cada dia estão sofrendo mais com interferencias.
Pena q pisaram na bola com a homologação dele!
Abraços!!!

----------


## tarcisiojr

pisaram na bola com a homologação dele???? nao entendi ele pra mim eh homologado....

----------


## ijr

os caras homologaram ele apenas para uso com antena interna, ou seja, para nós provedores essa homologação não adianta nada.

----------


## Francinei

> os caras homologaram ele apenas para uso com antena interna, ou seja, para nós provedores essa homologação não adianta nada.


Exatamente!!

----------


## opala

Bom dia a todos, faz tempo que não posto no forum, tanto é que estamos no décimo quarto enlace com esses radinhos ovislink 5000 AP, e cada vez ele vem nos surpreendendo mais, a ultima aventura foram duas caixas daguas, um par de ovis, um par de ziroks 605. Na distância de 18,9 km, está rodando blz, estou tendo um tráfego de 2 megas em média, mas os milesegundos nem alteram quando passa esse tanto de link, estou pensando em trocar essas antenas da zirok para um par de hyper de disco de 29 dbi. Se alguém já fez nessa distância e pode me ajudar eu agradeço muito. Obrigado e abraço a todos.

Fábio M. B. Napolitano
abcrede - Telecom

----------


## pkmc

Eu só uso as antenas Hyper com esses radios é o par perfeito inclusive nao precisa se a de disco 29 a de grade 27 é muito boa tb e mais barata !

----------


## ryiades

> Exatamente!!



Pessoal, discordo. 

A homologação cita:

"Possui antena incorporada com ganho máximo de 2 dBi. => (é o ganho máximo da antena com a qual o aparelho foi homologado)

Observações: 

Na instalação do produto devem ser observados os valores de potência E.I.R.P. conforme a seção IX do Regulamento sobre Equipamentos de Radiocomunicação de Radiação Restrita. A antena usada com o transmissor não deve ser operada em conjunto com nenhuma outra antena ou transmissor. "

Portanto, o descrito em "Observações" não restringe o uso de qualquer outra antena, desde que observados os níveis de eirp do Regulamento, bem como ao uso de uma única antena, proibindo sim o uso de divisor (spliter) e/ou amplificador.

Exemplo de equipamento homologado com proibição de uso de outra antena que não a homologada com o equipamento: 

Certificado de Homologação - Requerimento nº 0600/04

----------


## AislanSilva

Pessoal estou com um problemão, atualizei o firmware do meu ap wla5000apv2 e no meio da instalação deu pau na energia pense num azar, o bixo agora nao pinga de jeito nenhum, alguem poderia me ajudar a resolver esse problema??

----------


## pkmc

> Pessoal estou com um problemão, atualizei o firmware do meu ap wla5000apv2 e no meio da instalação deu pau na energia pense num azar, o bixo agora nao pinga de jeito nenhum, alguem poderia me ajudar a resolver esse problema??


PROCESSO DE RECARGA DA VERSÃO ORIGINAL DO FABRICANTE WLA-5000

Pela interface Web em atualização de firmware 
ou através de um servidor de FTP em sua rede, 
onde deve-se colocar o firmware original fornecido pelo fabricante.

1. Telnet no equipamento ( Ex: telnet 192.168.1.1 )

2. Entre com a senha ( Ex: airlive )

3. Digite o comando "cd /tmp" e pressione <enter>

4. Digite o comando "wget ftp://ip do seu servidor ftp/nomedofirmware_original e pressione <enter>

5. Digite o comando "flash-ar531x nome_do_firmware_original" e pressione <enter>

6. Digite o comando "reboot" e pressione <enter>

7. Aguarde aproximadamente 2 minutos e acesse o equipamento pelo ip 192.168.1.1

Com certeza esta belezinha volta a funcionar !

Mas cuide para ver se o firm que vc esta tentando usar é mesmo para a V2 senao trava denovo !

----------


## AislanSilva

caro amigo pkmc vc poderia me explicar melhor como faço o procedirmento de ftp pois nao estou conseguindo e nem pelo telnet consigo... e se eu for mandar pra garantia vai passar mais de 1 mes pra chegar aki de volta..

----------


## pkmc

> caro amigo pkmc vc poderia me explicar melhor como faço o procedirmento de ftp pois nao estou conseguindo e nem pelo telnet consigo... e se eu for mandar pra garantia vai passar mais de 1 mes pra chegar aki de volta..



Caro AislanSilva ! me adicione no seu MSN que fica mais fáqcil de eu explicar ! mas se vc seguir os passos que recomendei com certeza vai conseguir é só instalar um servidor de FTP em sua máquina ! e antes de começar o processo resetar o seu rádio para ele voltar ao estado zero ! [email protected]

----------


## Machinerlz

Usamos so eles para ptp, e nunca emcomodarão, são bons, sendo bem configurados,configuro eles a + de 1 caso eu posso ajudar estou a desposição,os canais deles acima de 100 são outdoor,abaixo disso são indoor, sobre o ack na propria guia ali tem um programa para calcular o ack, recomendo testar o ack quando for testar o ptp tipow almentar diminuir e etc. estarei pronto pra ajudalos abraços

----------


## camaralink

> Caro AislanSilva ! me adicione no seu MSN que fica mais fáqcil de eu explicar ! mas se vc seguir os passos que recomendei com certeza vai conseguir é só instalar um servidor de FTP em sua máquina ! e antes de começar o processo resetar o seu rádio para ele voltar ao estado zero ! [email protected]



amigo te adicionei no msn pra ver se vc pode me ajudar tb, tive o mesmo pro do Aislan, e nao sei como usar o ftp pois por telnet nao dar pq nao consigo pingar no radio por nenhum ip

----------


## marcelolondrina

:Mad:  :Mad: :
Ola Galera... esse é meu 1º post dizem que quando a agua bate... aiushdiahushad
To com o mesmo problema dos colegas acima. Depois de mudar o firmware simplesmente o airlive parou de respirar... num da um suspiro de ping... num sei mais o que fazer.. Vi num post que um usuario usou macumba pra resussitar o menino, mas num sei se deu certo... :Big Grin: 
"Ohhh e agora quem poderá me ajudar??
Vlw ai!

----------


## ICHUBrasil

TFTP nele e sobe o firmware correto novamente, da uma olhada no procedimento usado para trocar o firmware de alguns radio para o aprouter que pode ser asolução.

----------


## Machinerlz

> Alguem ja usou esse rádio como cliente, em 5.8?????
> é bom???


Sim concerteza é show de bola, basta ser bem configurado usamos ele para nossas ptp e nunca deu problema, qualquer coisa entra em contato q eu ajudo a configurar, ele passa em media 20 mega de down e de up,entre eles com o link e trafico se ele estiver tudo certinho ele passa em media 16 mega trankilo
by machine

----------


## Machinerlz

> amigo te adicionei no msn pra ver se vc pode me ajudar tb, tive o mesmo pro do Aislan, e nao sei como usar o ftp pois por telnet nao dar pq nao consigo pingar no radio por nenhum ip


junto com o radio vem o cd nele, tem uns radios q vc deve atualizar o firmware, mas toma cuidado pois no cd tem as opcoes de firmaware para ele trabalhar em 3 modos ai vc precisa escolher o modo ap, to meio sem tempo pra ficar visitando o forun mas me add no msn q farei o possivel pra ajudar vcs.
by machine

----------


## AislanSilva

Pessoal não consegui colocar o firmware, tive q mandar pra garantia e mandaram outro, parece q o meu nao deu jeito. Ja chegou e ja fiz o ponto a ponto com 39km e esta passando agora 8.5mb com antenas pluton de 30db estou muito satisfeito com o meu sistema e estou mudando todos os meus pontos para com estes equipamentos.
Agradeço ao pkmc pela ajuda e toda galera e qualquer duvida pessoal pode falar abraço a todos..

----------


## dragon1910

alguem ja uso como ap ... se alguem ja uso poderia postar seu desenpenho..

----------


## Quality123

> Pessoal, discordo. 
> 
> A homologação cita:
> 
> "Possui antena incorporada com ganho máximo de 2 dBi. => (é o ganho máximo da antena com a qual o aparelho foi homologado)
> 
> Observações: 
> 
> Na instalação do produto devem ser observados os valores de potência E.I.R.P. conforme a seção IX do Regulamento sobre Equipamentos de Radiocomunicação de Radiação Restrita. A antena usada com o transmissor não deve ser operada em conjunto com nenhuma outra antena ou transmissor. "
> ...


Olá amigo, tive a "agradavel" visita de fiscais da Anatel aqui a alguns dias e aproveitei p/ perguntar p/ eles oq era permitido ou não, parece q partem do principio que tudo é proibido até q vc prove o contrário. Nos certificados de homologação de equipamentos que mostrei para ele, coletados no site da Anatel, onde ele encontrava a frase *"A antena usada com o transmissor não deve ser operada em conjunto com nenhuma outra antena ou transmissor"* e *"possui antena incorporada com ganho de xx dbi"* já ia sendo categorico quanto a lavrar um auto de infração ou mesmo lacrar o equipamento. Não estao nem ai com seus argumentos se eles entendem assim, é assim q fica. É complicado isso, viu? Nesse caso "nós" acabamos ficando sem ação e nas mãos deles. Imagina cada vez q um cara desses aparecer vc ter de contratar um advogado p/ entrar com recurso junto a Anatel? Abraços.

----------


## pkmc

> alguem ja uso como ap ... se alguem ja uso poderia postar seu desenpenho..


Já usei e continuo usando como AP em 2.4 e 5.8 é excelente tenho um com trafego de mais de 100 clientes e está funcionando muito bem !

----------


## donizete_sxs

aqui estamos montando hoje ponto a ponto de 14,57 km , e um ponto a multiponto em "V" de 4,12/4.17km,este segundo deu trab por ser nescessario bater a distancia da ponta do pop , devido ao calculo de distancia , em uma semana tenho os resultados ,estarei utilizando um divisor "t" para por duas antenas na base do "V" ([email protected]) .

----------


## berte

Boa noite!!! Trabalho com ele em modo wds muito bom, mas uso ele mais pra enlace, muito bom tenho enlace longo de 30 40 km sem stress, tenho um estrutuda com 1500 clientes

----------


## ojm

> Usamos so eles para ptp, e nunca emcomodarão, são bons, sendo bem configurados,configuro eles a + de 1 caso eu posso ajudar estou a desposição,os canais deles acima de 100 são outdoor,abaixo disso são indoor, sobre o ack na propria guia ali tem um programa para calcular o ack, recomendo testar o ack quando for testar o ptp tipow almentar diminuir e etc. estarei pronto pra ajudalos abraços


amigo é o primeiro ptp com esse radio q estou fazendo tenho o firmware 1.00e11 qual vc me recomenda instalar para fazer um ptp bom eu tentei instalar o firmware 1.08exx e nao consigo mais acessar o ovislink

----------


## Guerot

> Já usei e continuo usando como AP em 2.4 e 5.8 é excelente tenho um com trafego de mais de 100 clientes e está funcionando muito bem !



Estes clientes são wireless ? No meu caso eles seriam wired. Será que aguentaria bem?

----------


## intermix

> 2mb em 500metros??????????????
> 
> com certeza ele aguenta 20mb em 500metros
> 
> pode colocar tranquilo.



Fiz um ptp do meu provedor até a torre com 2 rádios Ovisilink WLA5000, com antenas Hyperlink 5.8 GHZ 27 dbi, configurei em modo WDS utilizei menos de 1m de cabo RGC213 com pigtail, distância entre os dois pontos ficou em cerca de 2,5 a 3,0 Km. Consegui alinhar bem as antenas e o ping ficou 98% em 1ms, uma perfeição, achei que estava pingando no rádio errado rsrs. Quando fui medir o tráfego não passou de 500kbps quando preciso de no minimo 5mb. ja recalculei e verifiquei todas configurações! Existe alguma configuração especial? Atualizei o firmware apenas e não entrei pela TELNET! Coloquei os calculos da calculadora, mas nada de melhorar!! Se possível me ajude, preciso concluir esse ptp com esses ovilink, que pela opinião do pessoal do forum é uma maravilha!! Agradeço, Luciano Santos > MSN. [email protected]

----------


## intermix

> Caros, finalmente após longa batalha conseguimos não só fechar o enlace como tambem colocar todos os rádios (APs) da minha torre de repetição trafegando pelo enlace com 2 APs WLA-5000 e antenas ZIROK 32 dBi de disco. 
> Breve resumo: no primeiro momento tivemos problemas no fechamento do enlace, os rádios não se enxergavam de forma alguma, daí atualizamos firmware e passaram a se enxergar. Depois disso, o problema passou a ser o seguinte: eu tenho na ponta A o servidor e na ponta B um HUB (passivo) com 3 rádios (APs) distribuindo sinal para os meus clientes nessa torre. Quando eu colocava um dos rádios direto na WLA-5000, funcionava normalmente, quando eu colocava no HUB junto com os outros rádios simplesmente travava tudo, ninguem navegava. Após quase incansável batalha, recebi um novo firmware versão v1.09e01 que agora pode ser encontrado em OvisLink: Introduction to LAN and Switches e foi apenas altera-lo e pronto, tudo passou a funcionar, ou seja, ligando direto no HUB, todos os rádios passaram a trafegar normalmente. Muito louco, mas funcionou.
> Agora estou com exatamente 21 Mbps de throughput e esse enlace tem 4,8 Km de distância (GPS). Amanhã farei o mesmo com um outro enlace, com os mesmos equipamentos mencionados e com a distância de 6,4 Km (GPS), e na sequência posto o resultado aqui.
> Abraço a todos.


O link desse novo firmware não funciona! Tente ver se não errou em alguma letra do endereço.

----------


## Link Informatica

Tenho aki dois ponto a ponto com ele com distancia de 3 km usando antena da zirok wll 605 e funciona lindo..nunca deu nenhum problema...recomendo prenalmente

----------


## neon

vou trocar meu ptp de 2.4 que esta dando hj 2mbits para 5.8, estou procurando a melhor solução custo/benefício.

alguem ja usou este rádio com as antenas pluton ptx26-58 (30dbi)?

em quanto acham q fica o troughput em 1km de distancia com um par desses radios + antenas pluton mencioadas?

alguem ja trocou terabeam cpe por ovislink e achou melhor?

grato,

Neon

----------


## iuredaluz

ai galera, meu wla-5000v2 esta linkando 4,2km (gps) e so ta passando 3mb, vi muita gente com mais banda a muito mais longe, o melhor sinal que consegui foi -75dBm, os radios estao com o ultimo firmware

----------


## lucasitba

Olha Galera pelo pouco que sei a respeito da frequencia 802.11/a não é ideal pra fazer Distribuição não , pois quanto maior a frequencia , menos ela se propaga , acho que não vai rolar não ..

----------


## pkmc

> Olha Galera pelo pouco que sei a respeito da frequencia 802.11/a não é ideal pra fazer Distribuição não , pois quanto maior a frequencia , menos ela se propaga , acho que não vai rolar não ..


Cara não me leve a mal mas vc está tendo uma idéia totalment errônea a respeito de frequencias vc tb tem que avaliar a interferencia ! E 2.4 ja ta mais que saturado ! E esta é a vantagem de 5.8 pois usando principalmente pra fazer link's ele não suja tudo ! Veja principalmente as aplicações do que vc quer fazer ! E não condene as coisas sem experiencia!

Grande Abraço ! 
Kleber Cunha
Técnico em Engenharia de Telecomunicações.
msn: [email protected]

----------


## neon

pessoal..

consegui fazer os radios conectarem um como client e outro como ap, normal.

agora ainda em bancada nao consegui fazer os benditos funcionarem como wds.
o firmware q estou usando para o wds é o WLA-5000AP-AP-WDS-v1.09e11.bin meu radio é o wla-5000ap v3.

configs..

-> Wireless Settings
regulatory domain: United State
mode: 11a
channel: 149
security: None

-> Advanced Wireless Settings
transmit power: max
Enable Radio 1 eXtended Range - marcado
AckTimeOut (11a): 24
AckTimeOut (Turbo-11a): 24
AckTimeOut (11g): 24
AckTimeOut (Turbo-11g): 24

-> MAC Filtering Settings
Enable GRANT address control list com o mac do outro radio

-> Advanced Operational Mode
como Wireless Distribution System(Bridge Mode)
mac do outro radio adicionado na lista de wds

pretendo q eles fiquem como bridge, entao estou ligando em um pc direto e o outro no switch... nao estou conseguindo acessar a rede interna.

grato pelas possiveis ajudas,

neon

----------


## pkmc

> pessoal..
> 
> consegui fazer os radios conectarem um como client e outro como ap, normal.
> 
> agora ainda em bancada nao consegui fazer os benditos funcionarem como wds.
> o firmware q estou usando para o wds é o WLA-5000AP-AP-WDS-v1.09e11.bin meu radio é o wla-5000ap v3.
> 
> configs..
> 
> ...


Realmente assim fica dificil te orientar ma se vc quiser pode me adicionar no MSN ! ai conversamos melhor e eu até configuro eles pra vc por assistencia remota !
Grande Abraço !

----------


## neon

> Realmente assim fica dificil te orientar ma se vc quiser pode me adicionar no MSN ! ai conversamos melhor e eu até configuro eles pra vc por assistencia remota !
> Grande Abraço !


pkmc obrigado pela ajuda.. consegui resolver.

o problema era que em wds nao tem q fazer -> MAC Filtering Settings -> Enable GRANT address control list com o mac do outro radio.

apenas deixar o mac na config do WDS mesmo.

resolvi com a ajuda do suporte do meu fornecedor. american explorer.

grato a todos.

neon

----------


## neon

ola a todos agora maravilahdo vou postar uns resultados..

teste em bancada com bandwidth test do mikrotik.

DOWNLOAD: 10Mbits
UPLOAD: 20Mbits
simultâneos.

domingo vou por na torre, se eu conseguir pelo menos 10Mbits de UPLOAD (Tráfego para os Clientes) está ótimo.

posto os resultados.

neon

----------


## neon

Equipamentos: 2 ovislink wla-5000ap v3 + 2 antenas pluton ptx26-58 30db
Distância do enlace: 841 metros
AckTimeout: 29
Sinal: -38db (pela experiência de vcs, este sinal é bom em 5.8?)

IP Local: 10.10.x.1
IP Radio Local: 10.11.x.100
IP Radio Remoto: 10.11.x.101
IP Torre: 10.10.x.2 (mikrotik atras do radio remoto que esta em bridge)

Ferramenta usada para gerar o trafego: BTeste do mkt.
Para testar o ping usei o proprio MS-DOS.

Tráfego máximo de DOWNLOAD: 16 Mbits
Tráfego máximo de UPLOAD: 10,6 Mbits

# PING sem tráfego (20 pacotes)
IP Torre: Minimo: 0ms, Media: 6ms, Maximo: 108ms

# PING com tráfego de 1 megabits full duplex (20 pacotes)
IP Torre: Minimo: 1ms, Media: 24ms, Maximo: 143ms

# PING com tráfego de 2 megabits full duplex (20 pacotes)
IP Torre: Minimo: 1ms, Media: 6ms, Maximo: 37ms

# PING com tráfego de 3 megabits full duplex (20 pacotes)
IP Torre: Minimo: 1ms, Media: 35ms, Maximo: 216ms

# PING com tráfego de 4 megabits full duplex (20 pacotes)
IP Torre: Minimo: 1ms, Media: 35ms, Maximo: 285ms

Neon

----------


## ojm

nao cheguei a usar mas ja configurei os meus para instalar em breve pois vou instalar uma nova torre e vou fazer o ponto a ponto com esses radios pelo que vi falar sao muito bons para curtas distancias

----------


## foiceman

olha eu fechei um ponto a ponto de 23 km com 2 ovislink wla5000ap com duas pluton 27 db em 5,8ghz 
ping entre 3 e 5 ms

----------


## admskill

Eu tenho um enlace de 15km com dois ovislink desses e duas zirok de 120 off set pings de 1ms

----------


## AislanSilva

Pessoal tenho ptp com 2 ovislink e 2 pluton de 30db ping de 1ms e suporta 8mb trabalha uma maraviha o ack esta no maximo

----------


## admskill

> Equipamentos: 2 ovislink wla-5000ap v3 + 2 antenas pluton ptx26-58 30db
> Distância do enlace: 841 metros
> AckTimeout: 29
> Sinal: -38db (pela experiência de vcs, este sinal é bom em 5.8?)
> 
> IP Local: 10.10.x.1
> IP Radio Local: 10.11.x.100
> IP Radio Remoto: 10.11.x.101
> IP Torre: 10.10.x.2 (mikrotik atras do radio remoto que esta em bridge)
> ...




afffffff cara esse ping tah alto demais, 6ms pra 800 e pokos metros, tah loko, ainda mais o equipamento que vc tah usando, era pra estar dando 1mse trafegando mais de 20mb, eu tenho um link de 5km com esses rádios e duas zirok de 90 trafega 30 mb tranquilo.

----------


## neon

> ...era pra estar dando 1mse trafegando mais de 20mb...


fiz umas modificações so que esqueci de postar.

mudei o canal para o 161 e agora meu ping ficou entre 1 e 2 ms.

PERGUNTA: agora sobre o nível de sinal em -38 db vc acha que está bom? essa é minha primeira experiência com 5.8

PS: Vale lembrar que o cabo utilizado foi o RCG-213 mesmo. 1,5 mt.

grato,

Neon

----------


## froyer

Olá galera...
O ack tem q ser setado nos dois radios?
Vlw

----------


## pkmc

Sim com certeza ! o ACK tem que ser setado nos dois radios !

----------


## froyer

Tem um novo firmware disponivel: http://www.airlive.com/support/WLA-5...P-v2.00e11.zip
O que me dizem deste Firm?
Alguém já está utilizando?
Vlw

----------


## pkmc

> Tem um novo firmware disponivel: http://www.airlive.com/support/WLA-5...P-v2.00e11.zip
> O que me dizem deste Firm?
> Alguém já está utilizando?
> Vlw


Ja testei sim mas prefiro a versão anterior ! É mais estável !

----------


## alamdias

> Olá pessoal, eu comprei um par desse rádio e com antenas de 32 dBi de disco da Zirok, vou fechar um enlace de aproximadamente 6 km. Para os colegar que utilizam esse rádio para enlace, vcs configuram em que modo, 1 AP e outro como bridge ? Ou utilizam uma configuração diferente dessa ?
> Assim que eu fechar o enlace, posto aqui o resultado.
> Desde já agradeço. 
> Abs.


tem um firmware específico para WDS, os dois tem que estar como WDS, calcular o ACK (importantíssimo) e pronto.. alinha e cadastra o mac de um em outro... funciona.. já testei em até 25 km..

abraços

----------


## froyer

> Ja testei sim mas prefiro a versão anterior ! É mais estável !


No caso seria este? VxWorks Code based AP+WDS and Client mode firmare(1.08t08+ 1.03t11) 2007-07-03
Vlw

----------


## dovekiller

Olá pessoal!
Primeiramente, gostaria de agradecer os companheiros opala, UltraFox e flaviobatistela! Seus posts me ajudaram muitíssimo! Pessoal esse deve ser o espírito do fórum: Ajudar uns aos outros e nesse quisito vcs deram show!
Vamos à minha pequena contribuição:
Baixei hoje o firmware novíssimo do site da Ovis: AirLive WLA-5000AP foriware version 2.00e13, release note, 2008-02-19 , foi disponibilizado ontem (19/02/08).
Esse firm, é tudo em um, ou seja, não precisa mais carregar um firm pra funcionar como AP e outro pra funcionar como client, agora e so mudar o modo de operação. Agora tem site survey em modo WDS, que e muito interessante para o alinhamento das antenas.
O meu link tem 1100 m. e eu to usando 2 WLA5000-AP V3, 1 antena Hyperlink de grade HG5822G de 22 DBI e na outra ponta, Hyperlink painel HG5158 23DBI, ta pingando em 1 ms. e troughput de 20 Mb.
Esse link vai alimentar um Mikrotik Routerboard 333 c/ 2 cartões Atheros 600 Mw.
Utilizarei um dos cartões do Mikrotik pra fazer outro enlace de 7 km com um WLA5000-AP , quando estiver no ar, posto aqui o resultado.

Abraço a todos!

----------


## neon

> Baixei hoje o firmware novíssimo do site da Ovis: AirLive WLA-5000AP foriware version 2.00e13, release note, 2008-02-19 , foi disponibilizado ontem (19/02/08).
> Esse firm, é tudo em um, ou seja, não precisa mais carregar um firm pra funcionar como AP e outro pra funcionar como client


ótima notícia,

agora só uma dúvida tenho um ponto-a-ponto com dois ovislinks desses no ar (ativos) com a versão 1.09e11 em WDS.

gostaria de saber se eu atualizar este firmware se vou perder as configurações ou o link continuará UP.

Grato,

Neon

----------


## froyer

> ótima notícia,
> 
> agora só uma dúvida tenho um ponto-a-ponto com dois ovislinks desses no ar (ativos) com a versão 1.09e11 em WDS.
> 
> gostaria de saber se eu atualizar este firmware se vou perder as configurações ou o link continuará UP.
> 
> Grato,
> 
> Neon


Obviamente vc perderá as configurações que retornarão em modo default...
Flw...

----------


## marcostmariano

opa

eu utilizo eles fazendo ponto a ponto em 5.8, com antenas pluton 36 dbi. Esses radionhos nao deixam a desejar nao cara, tao aguentando o tranco bem demaaaaais!

----------


## froyer

Galera uma duvida...
De um lado tenho um pc com ip 10.0.0.5
Do outro lado tenho um pc com ip 10.0.0.10
ao configurar os wla5000 no modo ap+wds eles tem q ter um ip na mesma faixa da rede 10.0.0.0 ou é indiferente?
por exemplo... como deveria configurá-los para mandar um link full de um lugar para outro? tenho q usar um ip da faixa q a operadora me libera para cada radio ou neles podem ser ips invalidos?
VLw galera

----------


## dovekiller

Froyer, quando vc configura 2 radios p/ funcionar em modo WDS, eles funcionarão como uma bridge, não importa o ip.
Os rádios terão que estar na mesma faixa de ip dos pc's, apenas se precisar acessá-los para configurar, fora isso, vc vai trafegar entre as duas maquinas normalmente.

----------


## neon

> Galera uma duvida...
> De um lado tenho um pc com ip 10.0.0.5
> Do outro lado tenho um pc com ip 10.0.0.10
> ao configurar os wla5000 no modo ap+wds eles tem q ter um ip na mesma faixa da rede 10.0.0.0 ou é indiferente?


como WDS ele fica como BRIDGE, logo ele fica transparente, nao precisa ter ip na mesma RANGE da sua rede. Mas para facilitar o acesso ao radio (configuracoes) pode deixar eles com ip na mesma RANGE, mas isso nao interfere no trafego.

Tenho 2 aqui em um PTP com antenas pluton de 30dbi.. show de bola.

Neon

----------


## froyer

> Froyer, quando vc configura 2 radios p/ funcionar em modo WDS, eles funcionarão como uma bridge, não importa o ip.
> Os rádios terão que estar na mesma faixa de ip dos pc's, apenas se precisar acessá-los para configurar, fora isso, vc vai trafegar entre as duas maquinas normalmente.


É verdade... rsrs.... depois de postar eu meti a mao na massa e fiz os testes em bancada... deu tudo certo.. como eu esperava... abraços.. vlw....

----------


## luizbe

Bom, 
Postando aqui o Sucesso que foi o WLA5000 na minha rede, e agradecendo ao UltraFox (Foi o tutorial que eu li) e mais alguns que ajudaram bastante nas minhas duvidas (que por sinal nem precisa de expor porque esse topico aqui é praticamente um "Cheat Code" do WLA)


Link1 A Link2 >> 1,1Km <> 18Mbps usando 2 Zirokinha 60cm.
Link2 A Link3 >> 11,4KM <> Passando 6Mb (TA MAAAAAAL MIRADO DA POHA)
Link3 A Link4 >> 8Km <> Passando 13MB (Bem mirado!) 

ping pro final da rede: 2ms , chegando até o fim da rede, 6mb (devido ao ponto no meio dos dois ta mal miradoo , mas ja vo soltar uns fuguetim e acabar de mirar certinho e passar uns 9mb)


Atendendo +2 Cidades com esses links, aparelhos estaveis até então.. sistema de ACK super rigido (se não fazer certo, não funciona!) 

a todos que querem usar , só gasta tempo e cabeça mas o equipamento é MUITO BOM!

agora vou comprar +10 rádios desse e fazer mais muitos enlances , no entanto usei antenas da zirok solida de 60cm , mas devo começar a usar as hyper ou tsm ou ideal de 27db ..

e vamos>> 
 :Dancing:  :Dancing:  :Dancing:  :Dancing:

----------


## dovekiller

Olá pessoal!

Alguem sabe qual a diferença entre ACK e ACK Time Out que aparece na janela ACK Calculator?
Eu tenho uso 2 5000V3 num ponto a ponto de 1100m, no calculo de ACK, na primeira janela (ACK) retornou 29 e na segunda janela (ACK Time Out) 31. Usei o primeiro valor (29) no campos *AckTimeOut (11a)* e *AckTimeOut (Turbo-11a)*. Tá dando certo, pinga em 1 ms. e 20 gb. de trhoughput, alguem sabe a diferença?

----------


## gualtersoares

faco o calculo do ack time out para a maior distancia, e os radios mais proximos como funciona

----------


## pkmc

Os rádios que estiverem mais perto vão funcionar sem problemas ! pois como o nome ja diz é ACK Time OUT ! OUT como tema se sáida finalização lo enlace !

----------


## gualtersoares

estou tendo problema em aproveitar o maximo do meu wla-5000ap, pois o firmware original e muito limitado, alguem pode me da oma luz.


sim e obrigado pela a resposta do ack.

----------


## gualtersoares

obriga meu querido pela a ajuda, se puder responder tambem a minha duvida sobre o post de firmware, ficarei muito agradecido

----------


## Nixdorf

Rádio1 não tem visada com rádio3, para isto tenho que colocar um rádio2 entre eles, como devo configurar os rádios e que antena usar no rádio2? Desde já agradeço muito a ajuda de vcs.

----------


## nosf

> obriga meu querido pela a ajuda, se puder responder tambem a minha duvida sobre o post de firmware, ficarei muito agradecido



Amigo, vc ja testou este equipamento com o Firmware da ZoneOne?

Tenho dois em operção com este firmware, roda muito bem e com grande desempenho cara!!

Da uma Olhada no site dos cara:

Zoneone - Professional Firmwares

----------


## pkmc

> obriga meu querido pela a ajuda, se puder responder tambem a minha duvida sobre o post de firmware, ficarei muito agradecido


Desculpe mas não entendi ! Se precisares de alguma outra ajuda mais focada tb posso ajudá-lo via MSN! E a todos tb quero dizer que sempre quando me ofereço a ajudar por MSN ! tb costumo postar depois pra todos poderem se beneficiar das experiências !

----------


## baldim

Boa tarde a todos, alguém teria a relação de canais desses ovislink com os canais do mikrotik??

Muito obrigado

----------

